# Good Day/Bad Day on Reel Fuelish



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

We got down to the boat Friday afternoon about 1:30 and made a quick afternoon run for a cobia. We got down around the Pensacola pier and went to looking. All I can say is to the guys who fished all day Friday you are tough. I froze my ass off for about 3 hours. But we did catch one cobia about 30#'s when the clouds finally broke around 3:00. 
Saturday 4/6/13 Good Day
We got up Saturday morning and got rolling a little early. The crew was Robert, K.C.,Jay, Wade, Max, Steve, and myself. We hit the beach searching with eyes scattered all over the boat. About 10 it got good with fish poppping all around us. We had 4 fish before lunch then we missed a nice pair and also saw a nice fish under a turtle. Then we chipped away through the afternoon and got 3 more, releasing one of her smaller ones. We ran on into Desting for the night. We finished the day 7 for 11, with the biggest 2 fish weighing 54.1 and 49.0. 
Sunday 4/7/13 Bad Day
All I'm going to say is don't drink to much the night before a day of cobia fishing. It was a tough day. We went 0 for 4 on Cobia and broke off a mako. Of the 4 cobia we hooked 2 and ended up pulling the hooks. Not to self never drank to much before a day of cobia fishing, but damn it was fun before the hangover.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

We saw you guys sunday, run right next to you a few times, good lookin rig, we were on the black center console with twins yamaha's with a small tower


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Big Hangover, Big Fish*

Look's like this old saying backfired on you. Think it only works for billfish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. I saw some pics on Max's FB page


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad to see you on the water! Looking forward to seeing tournament time this year!

Robert


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great report. I bet Max is pumped.


----------



## Elisdaddyjohn (Apr 1, 2012)

Those doughnuts sure were good though. Thanks again Lee!!!


----------

